# Getting me 1 of these thursday!



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

So it I'm not posting much on this forum anymore, send me a get well soon card...I cant wait!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol, I wonder if anyone was silly enough to apply the front brake during a slide.....


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like fun, get a helmet

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407696,-157.748297


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Is the front wheel a free coaster hub?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407708,-157.748269


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I saw that car coming the other way? Made me poop my pants.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah man they look like so much fun


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

@hrawk: lol yea they're some crazies I've seen checking 360s at 60kph
@POP shot: Just a standard bike fork and hub and wheel I think, with front brakes.. 
I just love how long they can hold a controlled slide at these speeds... madness I tells ya!


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

i used to do that with a yerf dog big wheel it had a free spin hub but i wore the tires off


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That is awesome. Since reading this topic this morning I have been obsessed. I loved my old Big Wheel. My wife reminded me of this picture. I was 13. My mom took the photo thinking of blackmailing me. I may have to change my profile pick.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha classic! Yea these sliders are great fun, got mine Friday... problem is now my bum is incredibly tender! INCREDIBLY!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you need some padding or did you get road rash?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Padding, a stubbie holder woulnt hurt either..


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How about some photos of the new trike ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> How about some photos of the new trike ?


Ok.. you asked for it! Put your ugly glasses on...lol.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like you have all the required safety equipment sorted, go for it !!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol maybe I need an esky on the back...take this beast to Mexico! I'm sad aren't I...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man you'd fit right in riding around Bathurst towing an esky behind you !!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloody oath, sorta like this! ( but with the esky we spoke of before too).. ( takes a bit longer gettin Round old Mt Panorama in these)


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I could post pics, but maybe i won't... last night a mate and I drank a few too many and decided to go sliding... well beer and these trikes prob aren't the best combination ( obviously ) So I managed to effectively "sand" back both calfs, both elbows, sprain me ankle and best of all...flip out a coin size chunk of flesh out of me shin, almost to the bone! I think I need leathers..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bugger it, heres a pic!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a blast I did this with my brothers electric hummer at the hill near my house!

But owwwwww! That looks like it stings!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Bugger it, heres a pic!


Then suggesting a holder for the beer with a tube is a bad idea.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, I just realized something. I could be an allmost 40 year old dude cruizing the streets on my trike. A slingshot in my back pocket and having a blast. It seems perfect. I am truely a child. The idea is like a time machine. These trikes are like slingshots. Simple,pure, no wasted elements. Like knives, simple and beautiful in their designed function. To drift with friends and enjoy the outdoors has to feel like all is well in the world. I am nuts about doing this.(I tend to pick up some new obsession annually.) Life is short. Making the most of what we have, is sometimes a mystery to me.(Is this how midlife crisis starts?) Blah blah blah, Just wanna have some fun. To bring some validity to this obsesion,some meaning, I will spend time with my little brother building a trike. My wife and i are matched thru the Big Brothers Big Sisters Organization. http://www.kansasbig...Big_Sisters.htm SS and Drift trikes, could be cool ways to connect with kids.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mike, regarding your comment; "Making the most of what we have, is sometimes a mystery to me.(Is this how midlife crisis starts?) Blah blah blah, Just wanna have some fun. To bring some validity to this obsesion,some meaning, I will spend time with my little brother building a trike."

Here is the explanation of why we are all essentially young inside. Of course some are just too affected by social views feel and act young, but think on this.

There is an expression that if pondered upon, answers a lot of questions people the world over wonder about, some fight against the implications, it being true.

"Everything he has made pretty in its time. Even time indefinite he has put in their heart, that mankind may never find out the work that the [true] God has made from the start to the finish" Eccl 3:11

Conclusion; original plan, that we never die (that will be accomplished, and not by man), we would always have a youthful heart, that we will always have things to fascinate and explore


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Growing old is a state of mind.. I believe I will remain forever young


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are some photos I took. Mostly to visualize what my first build might finish like and partly to show my original Big Wheel.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Here are some photos I took. Mostly to visualize what my first build might finish like and partly to show my original Big Wheel.


If you haven't built one yet, then you know someone who lives close. Mike, is that drool I see hanging off the blue one?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is what i put together. It works great. I plan on modifying it further. But WOW this is fun!


----------

